# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Little happy things

## Monowheat

As the phrase goes, "It's the little things that make the world." So here's a place where you can share the little things in life that made you smile or cheer you up.

---

Today I found a pair of earrings I thought I had lost. Wearing those makes me happy.

----------


## Skippy

EEEEEEE! I like lil happy things!  ::D: 
Recently it was my lil walk in the rain. I remember seeing some nice houses, one kind of apt building that looked in style very similar to what I might see in my ol area I grew up in back in Toronto.
Even just the simple, usual scenery makes me happy. =]

----------


## Nightingale

This morning my husband made my favorite kind of coffee - cinnabun. YUM. 

And, I woke up headache-free. 

And, last night I finally fixed our Netflix-streaming-to-tv issue. Solving techie problems (even little ones) makes me feel like a god. Lol

----------


## Chantellabella

I love this thread, Monowheat!  ::):  Thanks for putting it up. 


My 8 year old grandson told me that I was his "favorite grandma in the whole world."

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got to drink an actual coffee this morning (rainforest espresso) and it made a noticeable difference in my energy level. About five more of those and I'd feel like a normal human being, but hey, baby steps right?

----------


## Monowheat

Thanks guys! Glad you like the thread idea (I won't lie, I was anxious it would bomb).

Also on the subject of coffee. I like that we have the sugar free coffee syrups at home. I like that I can change the flavour a little bit depending on my mood. Today it's caramel, give me sweetness!

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, it didn't bomb and it's a great idea.  ::):  

My cats make me happy.............especially my kittens right now who race up and down the stairs like torpedoes.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Went to bed early last night and slept in today. It feels really good to be well-rested.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Found a hair product to deal with my retarded hair. Yay pomades!

----------


## L

I have the weekend free

----------


## Keddy

Monowheat, this is a great thread  ::): 
---
A couple of things made me really happy today... Roman being one of them, of course  :;):  I love him so much. He's seriously the best.
Our dogs made me happy today. I did some obedience training with Guinness and Niko and they did really well. 
I haven't cut in about a week, and not really having urges lately, so I'm happy about that  ::):

----------


## Skippy

I'm sorry to say this, but i feel I have to. 

I honestly don't think a lot of people understand what simple happiness is.
It's not stuff like 'a person or a material thing made me happy today' 

.....what about that sunset that made everything look pink? listening to the raindrops sound on the roof? eatin' raspberries from yer backyard? a bird's call reminding ya of a distant sweet memory? 

I dun want ppl to forget that stuff. Cuz ppl look at me funny when I say such things made me feel so good and they don't get it.
Makes me kinda sad, as society feels what makes you happy is money, a gf/bf, a good job, something material....

I don't need any of that...I want that simple life away from such expectations. 
Just me n' my guitar while i travel is good enough for me. 

But yah my point was that ppl often miss the REALLY simple stuff.... like we're here, alive right now. there's happiness and beauty to be found even dispite society and it's fighting and cruelty n shit.....

anyway....just sayin cuz it's been on my mind for awhile

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm sorry to say this, but i feel I have to. 
> 
> I honestly don't think a lot of people understand what simple happiness is.
> It's not stuff like 'a person or a material thing made me happy today' 
> 
> .....what about that sunset that made everything look pink? listening to the raindrops sound on the roof? eatin' raspberries from yer backyard? a bird's call reminding ya of a distant sweet memory? 
> 
> I dun want ppl to forget that stuff. Cuz ppl look at me funny when I say such things made me feel so good and they don't get it.
> Makes me kinda sad, as society feels what makes you happy is money, a gf/bf, a good job, something material....
> ...



I agree Skippy. Sometimes happiness eludes us when we're so busy with life. Or at least taking time to focus on the little happy things.


Today what made me happy was my baby kitten crawled into my lap, looked me in the face and smiled. He literally smiled.

----------


## cameron

I woke up to my kitty purring on me and that made me happy

----------


## Monowheat

> I'm sorry to say this, but i feel I have to. 
> 
> I honestly don't think a lot of people understand what simple happiness is.
> It's not stuff like 'a person or a material thing made me happy today' 
> 
> .....what about that sunset that made everything look pink? listening to the raindrops sound on the roof? eatin' raspberries from yer backyard? a bird's call reminding ya of a distant sweet memory? 
> 
> I dun want ppl to forget that stuff. Cuz ppl look at me funny when I say such things made me feel so good and they don't get it.
> Makes me kinda sad, as society feels what makes you happy is money, a gf/bf, a good job, something material....
> ...



I agree. That is _precisely_ the reason I decided to create this thread. So we don't forget the little things in life.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I set my alarm for the wrong time (and hour and a half before I had originally intended on waking up). Oops! Didn't even realize till I was out of the shower lol. Feels good to be up early though, especially since there are some things I'd like to get done today.

----------


## Skippy

Today I has another lil happy thing! 
Went out into my garden (course I picked more raspberries from it....haha) and the weather was sooooo nice. nice breeze n' bright sunlight.
So I sat there for a while pickin' my Banjo in the warm sunshine. 
I like the fall as well, can make up for the fact it's colder with the pretty leaves n' stuff!
I'm going to miss the nice weather come this winter.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I found some old pictures I thought I had lost.. (ones I couldn't replace) and happy to have them again.

----------


## Otherside

Mum made some stewed plums. They taste good.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Typically I dislike people talking to me in lineups because, well, social anxiety. Today a man noticed me signing for something with my left hand at the check-out, and we talked a bit about how us lefties are "superior"  ::D: . Anyway, it wasn't nearly as awkward as those exchanges usually are for me. 

Also our kitties. They helped me smile many times today. They're so perfect. Little balls of fur that just wanna give you headbutts and purrs all the time (okay, and lots of cat barf too, but it's worth it).

----------


## GunnyHighway

Sat in the living room and just chatted with my new roommate for a good half hour. Was pretty alright, no weirdness methinks.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Sitting in a beam of sun with my eyes closed for a few minutes.

----------


## Skippy

> Sitting in a beam of sun with my eyes closed for a few minutes.



Yay! 
In'nit such simple things nice? 

I was startin' to think for a minute this threat was exactly the same as "Post something positive you've done today"

----------


## SmileyFace

Sunrise and sunset. I get a great view of it from my studio apt now. It makes me feel very calm and happy.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Woke up to a very welcomed rainy day.

----------


## Koalafan

> Typically I dislike people talking to me in lineups because, well, social anxiety. Today a man noticed me signing for something with my left hand at the check-out, and we talked a bit about how us lefties are "superior" . Anyway, it wasn't nearly as awkward as those exchanges usually are for me. 
> 
> Also our kitties. They helped me smile many times today. They're so perfect. Little balls of fur that just wanna give you headbutts and purrs all the time (okay, and lots of cat barf too, but it's worth it).



Well hai there fellow leftie!  ::D:   :Celebrate:  I don't think I need to explain our obvious superiority  :8):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Well hai there fellow leftie!   I don't think I need to explain our obvious superiority



Hi-5! No wonder we get along.  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Going on an adventure tomorrow

----------


## QuietCalamity

This morning while I was eating breakfast I saw a baby deer running around playing by itself. Then two adults showed up and it ran off with them. Seeing wildlife always makes me happy.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Sitting at my buddy's desk while he's on vacation. This guy is a little happy thing  :Tongue:  Also if you physically abuse it, there's a light inside that turns on and makes it look like a disco inside his stomach.

----------


## Monowheat

Naww he's so cute!  ::): 

Last night I found an old black dress that used to be *ahem* "snug" I've lost some weight so decided to try it on. Fits well! 

It's smart and black so I wore it to work today,  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Naww he's so cute! 
> 
> Last night I found an old black dress that used to be *ahem* "snug" I've lost some weight so decided to try it on. Fits well! 
> 
> It's smart and black so I wore it to work today,



That's gotta be one of the best feelings in the world. Congrats!

----------


## Nightingale

Yesterday, a sign holder guy on the corner of a busy intersection pointed to me sitting in my daughter's passenger seat, and began a silly dance. As we turned into the flow of traffic, he waved goodbye to me. I was grinning the whole time. 

Our daughter's dog has finally stopped barking all night, every night. 

I bought an alligator costume for my cat, Hemingway. He's too "fluffy" for it (the straps won't reach across his belly), but it seriously makes me happy watching him walk around in it. I don't even want to take it back for a bigger size - I'll just add some elastic to the straps so his alligator tail will swish right. Hehehe

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yesterday, a sign holder guy on the corner of a busy intersection pointed to me sitting in my daughter's passenger seat, and began a silly dance. As we turned into the flow of traffic, he waved goodbye to me. I was grinning the whole time. 
> 
> Our daughter's dog has finally stopped barking all night, every night. 
> *
> I bought an alligator costume for my cat, Hemingway. He's too "fluffy" for it (the straps won't reach across his belly), but it seriously makes me happy watching him walk around in it. I don't even want to take it back for a bigger size - I'll just add some elastic to the straps so his alligator tail will swish right. Hehehe*



 ::D: 

Omg. This is amazing. xD

----------


## Nightingale

> Omg. This is amazing. xD



 :: 

If I can bore you with a story about this cat - One awful day after I'd lost my job, I missed a lunch date with an important friend because I couldn't get my head together enough to be on time, was isolated from my close friends, drank a gallon of Ultimate Margaritas at Chilis (where I missed our lunch), and then wandered around my side of town without any direction or purpose, just completely despairing. For whatever reason, I ended up at Pets Mart, fairly new to us at the time. I walked in, and saw immediately to my right the adoption center. 

I'd never even had my own cat. My children's cat had given birth to kittens a few years back but they all died fairly soon after their birth. So I wasn't really in the market for that kind of grief again. But I looked over, and there were two cats laying around in the cat treehouse thing, waiting for adoption, and they looked so chill...they just looked like 'home' - if that makes any sense. 

A young guy opened the door for me, and the chubbiest one of the two kinda eyeballed me while the other one immediately began purring and winding around my leg. But I was locked on the chubby one - instant connection. He let me pick him up, playing it cool, and that was that. I brought him home with no warning to my family, named him after my favorite author, and during some of my absolute WORST days since, he's been with me. I thought he hated me for the longest time because he wouldn't come to me, wouldn't snuggle with me, but it didn't take too long before he was giving me kitty head-butt nuzzles pretty regularly, and he always - always - sleeps beside me. Even during nightmares when I'd accidentally kick him off the bed and wake up. He'd sit there looking at me, so I would pick him up and toss him back on the bed. Then he'd wedge himself right up against my back, or in between my legs, like nothing ever happened. 

I google tutorials on how to make toys for him, I load bird videos on my nook and laptop for him to watch, we hung bird feeders outside so he can watch the wild birds in the windows, he has his own disgustingly hairy chair next to the backdoor where he takes his naps, he's bitten me and we've had tiffs because he's old and often grouchy and hates baths. Every night before bed he gets a handful of treats and licks my palm softly and then endures my hugging on him for as long as he can take - usually about two minutes. He meows, "No, no, no" every time I kiss his furry face while I'm hugging him. I knit him sweaters and cowls during our cold winters, he glares at me when I take pictures of him wearing them, and he has a pet fish named "Tidbit" who we feed together every night. I almost bought him a pet parakeet yesterday, but decided against it because we're moving soon. I'm trying to figure out a way for me to Facetime him when we go on trips and he stays home. 

I spoil this cat because, honestly? I drunker than [BEEP] when I wandered into that pet store for no logical reason, about to burst into tears because I felt so abandoned and homeless inside, and I think Hemingway saved my life when he looked up at me like, "Yeah, I'll take you, but you got to get it together, lady."  

He does loathe the alligator costume right now, however. But he tolerates sweaters pretty well so I think I'm going to sew it to the top of a 'shirt' that will slide over his head, and then he'll be cool with it. I swear, on some level, this cat grudgingly enjoys humoring me.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> If I can bore you with a story about this cat - One awful day after I'd lost my job, I missed a lunch date with an important friend because I couldn't get my head together enough to be on time, was isolated from my close friends, drank a gallon of Ultimate Margaritas at Chilis (where I missed our lunch), and then wandered around my side of town without any direction or purpose, just completely despairing. For whatever reason, I ended up at Pets Mart, fairly new to us at the time. I walked in, and saw immediately to my right the adoption center. 
> 
> I'd never even had my own cat. My children's cat had given birth to kittens a few years back but they all died fairly soon after their birth. So I wasn't really in the market for that kind of grief again. But I looked over, and there were two cats laying around in the cat treehouse thing, waiting for adoption, and they looked so chill...they just looked like 'home' - if that makes any sense. 
> 
> A young guy opened the door for me, and the chubbiest one of the two kinda eyeballed me while the other one immediately began purring and winding around my leg. But I was locked on the chubby one - instant connection. He let me pick him up, playing it cool, and that was that. I brought him home with no warning to my family, named him after my favorite author, and during some of my absolute WORST days since, he's been with me. I thought he hated me for the longest time because he wouldn't come to me, wouldn't snuggle with me, but it didn't take too long before he was giving me kitty head-butt nuzzles pretty regularly, and he always - always - sleeps beside me. Even during nightmares when I'd accidentally kick him off the bed and wake up. He'd sit there looking at me, so I would pick him up and toss him back on the bed. Then he'd wedge himself right up against my back, or in between my legs, like nothing ever happened. 
> 
> I google tutorials on how to make toys for him, I load bird videos on my nook and laptop for him to watch, we hung bird feeders outside so he can watch the wild birds in the windows, he has his own disgustingly hairy chair next to the backdoor where he takes his naps, he's bitten me and we've had tiffs because he's old and often grouchy and hates baths. Every night before bed he gets a handful of treats and licks my palm softly and then endures my hugging on him for as long as he can take - usually about two minutes. He meows, "No, no, no" every time I kiss his furry face while I'm hugging him. I knit him sweaters and cowls during our cold winters, he glares at me when I take pictures of him wearing them, and he has a pet fish named "Tidbit" who we feed together every night. I almost bought him a pet parakeet yesterday, but decided against it because we're moving soon. I'm trying to figure out a way for me to Facetime him when we go on trips and he stays home. 
> 
> I spoil this cat because, honestly? I drunker than [BEEP] when I wandered into that pet store for no logical reason, about to burst into tears because I felt so abandoned and homeless inside, and I think Hemingway saved my life when he looked up at me like, "Yeah, I'll take you, but you got to get it together, lady."  
> ...



I don't mind cat stories one bit. I'm a crazy cat lady  :;): . Cat Lady Mode: Engaged. Aww, it sounds like you're very lucky to have Hemingway and vice versa. That's awesome that you make toys for him! I'm not sure how ours would feel about sweaters, haha. They sound adorable though. You have a special bond with your cat. Those headbutts are the cutest, aren't they? Our cats are technically my sister's and will eventually live with her again, but I'm enjoying being their temporary mum for the time being. I didn't like cats until I met my sister's little black Siamese/mystery breed cat. She's so tiny and just full of love. I'd never seen an animal be that affectionate before. It was the exact opposite of what everybody had taught me about cats. She was the runt of the litter, so she only looks to be about a couple of months old. She's really 6 or 7 years. Who says black cats are a sign of bad luck? This little black kitty gives me a reason to smile everyday. She is terrified of mostly everything, so I think that's why my sister and I are so close to her. We all have terrible anxiety  :Tongue: . 

And then there's Raj, who my sister bought about three years ago. He's my little toasted marshmallow. White/brown, attention-loving ball of mischievous fluff. Also extremely affectionate (Balinese/Siamese mix). He basically acts like a dog. Waits outside your door for hours, cries for your attention, follows you around, etc. He doesn't like bedtime. Sometimes he'll sleep in the stacked laundry baskets outside my bedroom door and stay there till somebody wakes up and gives him some pats. And for some reason he's got a thing for rubbing his face on peoples' feet. I have a video of this somewhere. He would be the prefect cat for a household with children because he actually _wants_ you to maul him. Like Hemingway, he'll endure hugging. And he happens to be quite huggable.  ::D:

----------


## Nightingale

> I don't mind cat stories one bit. I'm a crazy cat lady . Cat Lady Mode: Engaged. Aww, it sounds like you're very lucky to have Hemingway and vice versa. That's awesome that you make toys for him! I'm not sure how ours would feel about sweaters, haha. They sound adorable though. You have a special bond with your cat. Those headbutts are the cutest, aren't they? Our cats are technically my sister's and will eventually live with her again, but I'm enjoying being their temporary mum for the time being. I didn't like cats until I met my sister's little black Siamese/mystery breed cat. She's so tiny and just full of love. I'd never seen an animal be that affectionate before. It was the exact opposite of what everybody had taught me about cats. She was the runt of the litter, so she only looks to be about a couple of months old. She's really 6 or 7 years. Who says black cats are a sign of bad luck? This little black kitty gives me a reason to smile everyday. She is terrified of mostly everything, so I think that's why my sister and I are so close to her. We all have terrible anxiety . 
> 
> And then there's Raj, who my sister bought about three years ago. He's my little toasted marshmallow. White/brown, attention-loving ball of mischievous fluff. Also extremely affectionate (Balinese/Siamese mix). He basically acts like a dog. Waits outside your door for hours, cries for your attention, follows you around, etc. He doesn't like bedtime. Sometimes he'll sleep in the stacked laundry baskets outside my bedroom door and stay there till somebody wakes up and gives him some pats. And for some reason he's got a thing for rubbing his face on peoples' feet. I have a video of this somewhere. He would be the prefect cat for a household with children because he actually _wants_ you to maul him. Like Hemingway, he'll endure hugging. And he happens to be quite huggable.



Cats are awesome. 

Any pet, I guess for that matter, who loves you back, is awesome.  :Heart:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Cats are awesome. 
> 
> Any pet, I guess for that matter, who loves you back, is awesome.



Agreed  ::): 

--

Smelling peoples' barbeques on my walk home from the store was my little happy thing today.

----------


## Skippy

> Agreed 
> 
> --
> 
> Smelling peoples' barbeques on my walk home from the store was my little happy thing today.




oooOOOOOOoooo! I love that smell, smells like someone cookin' up some good fooood! I love food. hehe

Smells as such can be lil happy things to me too; like that strange wood burning/campfire smell I notice sometimes.....it sorta brings me back memories I don't quite have, but I feel good when I smell such, as if related to a good memory. I like that too. =]

----------


## Monowheat

> Cats are awesome. 
> 
> Any pet, I guess for that matter, who loves you back, is awesome.



I agree too. Love pets.  :Heart: 

No little happy thing yet as my brain still isn't awake.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> oooOOOOOOoooo! I love that smell, smells like someone cookin' up some good fooood! I love food. hehe
> 
> Smells as such can be lil happy things to me too; like that strange wood burning/campfire smell I notice sometimes.....it sorta brings me back memories I don't quite have, but I feel good when I smell such, as if related to a good memory. I like that too. =]



Burning wood might be my favourite smell. My neighbours often have little campfires in their yards and I get to smell it all night. Love it.

----------


## Chloe

A good book I like, a cold bedroom with me snuggled in bed, a good long walk with my neighbours two labs with my iPod, a nice sunny day with that bit of breeze, that hug that counts and was all you needed.  I'm usually told by my boyfriend how excited and happy I get over 'nothing' so guess there's a lot that can cheer me up

----------


## L

Right now I am lying in new bed linen and new jammies this makes me feel oh so lovely

----------

